# Christmas Budgies



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

In Lego form—a gift to me from the family 😆


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's adorable, now let's see you put it together.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How cute is that?! Your family obviously knows you well. *


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *How cute is that?! Your family obviously knows you well. *


100%



Cody said:


> That's adorable, now let's see you put it together.


I will, and see if one of my budgies will pose with it


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

😊


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful pictures!! 💙*


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanos has really come into his own. Baby boy is growing up!


----------

